# Sponsored Parent (Temporary) visa (subclass 870)



## preema

Hi there, 
Could someone please help me with my query.

Once the subclass 870 visa is granted, how long do your parents have to enter Australia?
What I mean is do your parents have to enter by a certain date or is ot from the date the visa is granted?
Regards 
Patrick


----------

